# New Face Coming to The $10 Bill



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Coming soon: The new face of the $10 bill

I don't like it, but things change.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> Coming soon: The new face of the $10 bill
> 
> I don't like it, but things change.


if they want to make changes and bring in some modern - Prez Reagan deserves consideration .....

I can tell you now - Obammy is getting a lick into the decision on the $10 bill before he's out next January - it'll be Harriet Tubman - bet you a $10er


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Absolutely. It would be on a different bill though. I think they have their hearts set on a woman for the 10.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

I vote for Janis Joplin. She is the perfect chick representative of what our country is now. She was an alcoholic hippie **** that drown in her own vomit, not unlike what our country is going through right now.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> if they want to make changes and bring in some modern - Prez Reagan deserves consideration .....
> 
> I can tell you now - Obammy is getting a lick into the decision on the $10 bill before he's out next January - it'll be Harriet Tubman - bet you a $10er


I agree with that. 
If not her then Rosa Parks.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

I think it is neat.... I vote for lizzie Borden


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think there are some things we should leave unchanged, I may seem old fashioned.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Oh...Grace Slick all the way.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I haven't carried cash in years. Who cares?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If Bernie wins no worries because you will have no cash.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

BuckB said:


> I vote for Janis Joplin. She is the perfect chick representative of what our country is now. She was an alcoholic hippie **** that drown in her own vomit, not unlike what our country is going through right now.


I like your way of thinking.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If they want a re-design, make currency plastic. Australia has had it for years. It's more durable, hard to counterfeit, and you can swim with it.

As far as the portrait, I favor Lassie or Mr. Ed. Maybe Bozo.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Foxfire said:


> I agree with that.
> If not her then Rosa Parks.


I have no problem with having a woman on a US bill ... but she needs represent American history that covers the entire spectrum of life, liberty and freedom - not just something like the Civil Rights movement with Harriet Tubman or Rosa Parks .... you already know MLK is looming in the background for the $50 or $100 bills ....

you can add Molly Pitcher and Betsy Ross to the list ....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I could care less if the y put Barney Fife or Amelia Earhart on it as long as it still valid currency and works as such.


----------

